# Alba (Seiko) Spoon Web "Hasin" L.E. Yellow (W440-4000)



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry I did not run this by anyone but I just thought it sounded neat. Supposedly Limited Edition #495 out of 1000 (not too limited in my opinion) and the color will go with my yellow Harley(my avatar). Will detail more when I receive it, hopefully later this week.

paul


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a different one for sure, Paul. Looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing a wrist shot of that! :-!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

That's the Alba/Pulsar/Spoon version of the Seiko designed for the animated movie "Final Fantasy - The Spirits Within". IIRC, it cam in black as well and maybe other colors. This is the seiko it is related too:










You can see the characters wearing the watch here:


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

i REALLY like that one... is it available??


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Isthmus,

What are the model numbers of the two watches you show? Are they real or movie props?


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

gloster said:


> Isthmus,
> 
> What are the model numbers of the two watches you show? Are they real or movie props?


IIRC it it is both. The one on the left is real and the one on the right was a movie prop. The one on the left was Seiko model number STP005. It was expensive to make and seiko offset the cost by spreading variants of the watch over different brands. The one on the right was intended to be produced and as I understand it, prototypes were built. however it was deemed too expensive and never saw volume production.

Here is another pic of that model:


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> The one on the left was Seiko model number STP005. It was expensive to make and seiko offset the cost by spreading variants of the watch over different brands.


Glad to hear it! I like that watch. Do you happen to know the names and/or model numbers of any of the variants?


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

gloster said:


> Glad to hear it! I like that watch. Do you happen to know the names and/or model numbers of any of the variants?


Not off the top of my head. But some research might yield something. As I said before, the yellow Alba above was also issued virtually unchanged, as a Spoon and as a Pulsar. IIRC, there might have been some hard cased models as well, but that might have been a different model. I know it was also available in all black because one was once offered to me and I passed on it. I want to say that there was a blue variant as well, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Ouch -- I can forget the actual STP005; the last auction I found for one on ebay (ending 9/18/08) the watch went for $515.

I'll hope to find a variant some day that doesn't have the Final Fantasy fan base interested in it.


----------



## shebalord (May 28, 2007)

omg...i have a red one, but not limited edition though..

my friend has a metallic grey one with metallic grey stainless band...


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> IIRC it it is both. The one on the left is real and the one on the right was a movie prop. The one on the left was Seiko model number STP005. It was expensive to make and seiko offset the cost by spreading variants of the watch over different brands. The one on the right was intended to be produced and as I understand it, prototypes were built. however it was deemed too expensive and never saw volume production.


I believe I remember an ebay auction for an STP005 about a year ago. If I recall, it went for about $450


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I'd think of buying the filmed FF watch if it ever saw production.


----------

